# Need a little rear spring advice on my 65 GTO



## dcgayhart (Dec 13, 2017)

I bought new Moog springs to replace my old because the rear was much lower than the front. It's still low. Anyone know of another similar A body spring I could use? I'm currently looking at 69 big block El Camino rears.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I once used spring spacers to raise the rear for bigger tires. They were basically just a stool under the spring. Don't see any today like those I had. Mine were just made out of galvanized steel. But these alum ones will do the same thing. 

https://mcbayperformance.com/rear-b...-lift-spacer-for-1960s-gm-rwd-passenger-cars/

In my '69 Drag car I also used air bags, with more air in the right side. Here's some for a '65.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/air-60750/applications/


----------



## uscfan1976 (Sep 4, 2018)

Most 1st generation (64-67) GTOs sag in the rear. I have a 65 that had the same problem (Even more so after I rebuilt the front end) and I cured it by installing new springs and a set of air shocks. It cured the problem and now the car sits right. I run 60 psi ion them with zero issues.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

What is the distance from the ground to the: (1) running board ~18" inward of the wheel and (2) top of wheel well arch? Also do the same for the front.

You may have the right rear and wrong front....


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

uscfan1976 said:


> Most 1st generation (64-67) GTOs sag in the rear. I have a 65 that had the same problem (Even more so after I rebuilt the front end) and I cured it by installing new springs and a set of air shocks. It cured the problem and now the car sits right. I run 60 psi ion them with zero issues.


You think zero issues but the upper shock tower isn't designed to carry the weight of the car.
It is very difficult to weld them up after you damage them.
Remember GTO's sat a little lower in the rear from the factory so it isn't sag but intentional design.
Best to use spacers or airbags but it you go more than an inch you will need longer shocks.
Here is a pic of my '67 with one inch spacers which gives the car a slight rake.


----------



## dcgayhart (Dec 13, 2017)

uscfan1976 said:


> Most 1st generation (64-67) GTOs sag in the rear. I have a 65 that had the same problem (Even more so after I rebuilt the front end) and I cured it by installing new springs and a set of air shocks. It cured the problem and now the car sits right. I run 60 psi ion them with zero issues.


My first choice is to find other springs that will cure the problem. I do have air shock but that is a temp solution to help offset extra trunk load. Guess I'll order the El Camino springs and give that a try.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Dcgayhart,
My rear was sagging quite a bit on my 65 GTO. I Installed Moog 5237's and like the lift they added. Haven't put it back on the road yet, so can't speak to the dynamics.
Noangelbuddy


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Springs wont change much if anything at all. The rate changes, not the height.

I used 2 inch blocks made for springs. Car has a nice rake now and the shock mounts are safe . As mentioned the shock mounts arent made to support the weight, the spring perches are.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

LATECH said:


> Springs wont change much if anything at all. The rate changes, not the height.
> 
> I used 2 inch blocks made for springs. Car has a nice rake now and the shock mounts are safe . As mentioned the shock mounts arent made to support the weight, the spring perches are.


If you use station wagon springs, which are taller, springs will change the height. If you do a search using the *Google Custom Search* in the upper right hand corner, you will find an assortment of recommended springs. This has been cover a number of times and you should find a few good suggestions. :thumbsup:


----------



## 67goat (Oct 27, 2006)

I believe I used springs from a 72 olds wagon that had both the correct pigtail ends and ride height. I may be off a year or 2, but pretty certain Moog wagon springs did the trick on my 67. If your perches differ (possible you have no pigtails on top), you can cut the pigtails off and still get the ride height you are looking for, just measure for perch fitment before you cut.


----------



## dcgayhart (Dec 13, 2017)

I think my best option is to call Coil Spring Specialties. I talked to Kevin and he was vey helpful assessing the problem. He had me do a couple of measurements and we talked about spring rates also. I ordered a new set to replace the Moog 5237's. They will have 2" more lift and a 20% higher spring rate. I should have them in a couple weeks. I'll keep you all posted. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

PontiacJim said:


> If you use station wagon springs, which are taller, springs will change the height. If you do a search using the *Google Custom Search* in the upper right hand corner, you will find an assortment of recommended springs. This has been cover a number of times and you should find a few good suggestions. :thumbsup:


MOOG Station wagon springs and the air bags stated earlier gives a slight rake and less body sway. They sit low from the factory and are famous for having a low drivers rear when they wear out. also went down to 235's in front 245's in back to help with the rake. 

I think the size of the inner fender lips is the bigger issue with trying to get wider tires in, I would not want to:
a:cut the edge off and pinch welds (future rust)
b: Roll the lip with a baseball bat and worry about cracking the paint.
c:have to cut my good original wheel well trims and ruin them.

So Offset on the rim is critical. mine are 8" wide rims so the ballooning in the sidewall puts them at about 9.5 from inner fender lip to shock and with 3.5 backset rims i have another 3/4-1" i could come inward which would allow a 9" rim and wider/taller tire.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

*agree*



cij911 said:


> What is the distance from the ground to the: (1) running board ~18" inward of the wheel and (2) top of wheel well arch? Also do the same for the front.
> 
> You may have the right rear and wrong front....


my thought exactly, you may have the wrong front. the front springs differ depending on the weight of the front of the car variables including, model of car, trim, year of car, a.c. or not, etc. some after market supplier could easily provide the wrong front spring.


----------



## dcgayhart (Dec 13, 2017)

Installed the Coil Springs Specialty's rear springs yesterday and they are perfect! I'll post a picture at my shop later.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

